# OFFICIAL Wallpapers Thread!



## pmoradi2002

I've been having a hard time finding wallpapers, so I thought what better way than to share!

Feel free to post whatever you like, just nothing to get the thread locked









*Let's follow a save one post two rule!*

Here are my favorite few-


----------



## pmoradi2002

Really? Nobody?


----------



## NatemZ

pmoradi2002 said:


> Really? Nobody?


I like them. Been using the 1st one all day.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## NatemZ

I will post some later


----------



## rdoanecu

Really nice collection here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1395999


----------



## pmoradi2002

rdoanecu said:


> Really nice collection here: http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1395999


That's a good collection, but I'd like to see what YOU have as your wallpaper


----------



## Gil Smash

I made this for redemption rom and its what I'm currently using.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MFD00M

Nice thanks


----------



## Smcdo123

Zedgr has a good collection get the app


----------



## nunyazz

I have a few I have started collecting: http://s21.photobucket.com/albums/b296/nunyazz/Nexus%20Wallpapers/
But a couple of my fav's


----------



## pmoradi2002

9wire said:


> I have over 500 like this on my phone, and switch daily. It's my routine on my morning drive,


Awwwwww yeahhhhh


----------



## bawb3

is fapping and driving as bad as texting and driving?


----------



## Mustang302LX

This thread is no longer listed as NSFW. Some of the pictures posted were completely unacceptable. We don't need porn posted here. If you want to share those kind of wallpapers do so via PM if you must but not in a public forum. Remember there are younger members here as well.


----------



## Jaxidian

Folks, please remember that this is a family-safe site.


----------



## dzyuba

Here is a link to some wallpapers that I really like - http://perfecthue.com/wallpapers. They are all from a designer by the name of Jason Benjamin at the following website with many wallpapers at various resolutions. I have used some of them in the past as my computer wallpaper - my current favorite is orbital.


----------



## holmes6

I made a bunch of wallpapers if anyone wants
http://holmes6.broke-it.net/wallpaper/

some samples (full size at link above)


----------



## litso

I suppose I'll post a link to my wallpapers album. They are not all formatted to the correct resolutions, one day I'll get around to doing that, I just have not had time. Mostly land/skyscapes and abstracts. None of these are my creation, I've just gathered them from around the web. If I knew the originators I would provide credit, but I do not know (although a lot of them are photos from Romain Guy who is responsible for many of the stock Android wallpapers).

Droid Walls


----------



## madisonjar

holmes6 said:


> I made a bunch of wallpapers if anyone wants
> http://holmes6.broke-it.net/wallpaper/
> 
> some samples (full size at link above)
> 
> View attachment 15153
> 
> 
> View attachment 15154


This website is on esets Virus list, and wont let me continue to it...I would caution others about going to it...I dont know if you have a virus on there or not but just a warning for all.


----------



## knok

Here is a link to my post I just made toady. Only have rom/group themed walls made by myself. If you like any or have any request dont be afraid to PM me









http://rootzwiki.com/topic/15770-wallpapers-th3oryrom-axi0m-gummy-liberty-themed/


----------



## determinato

I snagged the middle one in the OP off of Zedge. Using it now.


----------



## holmes6

madisonjar said:


> This website is on esets Virus list, and wont let me continue to it...I would caution others about going to it...I dont know if you have a virus on there or not but just a warning for all.


it's dyndns domain, so probably I'm lumped in with *.broke-it.net where somebody surely did something bad at some time
thanks for the heads up, maybe not the best idea for me to share from their domains


----------



## holmes6

I just realized that I'm defending this stupid false positive on my personal site to a group of people installing ROMs and MODs on their phones with root privs without a second thought.

You are putting a huge amount of trust in an entity when you install their software on your device with root privileges. And there's no software you can buy to protect you, all you have how much you trust the developer. In most cases a nameless/faceless forum member. If you won't visit a site due to some av warning, but will install some code someone threw up on megaupload multiupload 5 minutes prior, you security efforts may be misguided.


----------



## YankInDaSouth

I nabbed these off Zedge :










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## MR H3LLMAN

I've got a folder with over 400 wallpapers in it. Anyone have any requests?

Sent from somewhere in the Nexus Galaxy


----------



## pmoradi2002

MR H3LLMAN said:


> I've got a folder with over 400 wallpapers in it. Anyone have any requests?
> 
> Sent from somewhere in the Nexus Galaxy


I WANT IT ALLLLL


----------



## 9wire

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## 9wire

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX

@GregT I like the Nexus wallpaper.


----------



## MR H3LLMAN

Here's a select few I pulled off Edge. I'll start dumping my folder of 400+ this afternoon/evening.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MFD00M

Awesome thanks!

Maybe zipping them up would be easier?


----------



## notimportant

pmoradi2002 said:


> I WANT IT ALLLLL


TSRH


----------



## MR H3LLMAN

MFD00M said:


> Awesome thanks!
> 
> Maybe zipping them up would be easier?


I think that would be a very smart idea haha.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## reverepats

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## madisonjar

holmes6 said:


> I just realized that I'm defending this stupid false positive on my personal site to a group of people installing ROMs and MODs on their phones with root privs without a second thought.
> 
> You are putting a huge amount of trust in an entity when you install their software on your device with root privileges. And there's no software you can buy to protect you, all you have how much you trust the developer. In most cases a nameless/faceless forum member. If you won't visit a site due to some av warning, but will install some code someone threw up on megaupload multiupload 5 minutes prior, you security efforts may be misguided.


relax man, this isnt a how to root thread or rom thread, this is a wallpaper thread...and some people come here to browse the forums on their work computers...I am just giving people a heads up, I am not speaking out against you in any way...so chill out and enjoy the thread...thanks for the wallpapers.


----------



## NatemZ

Here are a few Rootz walls I made


----------



## illadelph

It's cool seeing everyones set up but im sure I speak for others when it'd be nice to use some of the wallpapers ppl post. How about posting some of your fav. Wallpaper. Pref black and white or hd. Or anything ya like!












































Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## testingchip

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## nklenchik




----------



## SOTK

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## SOTK

Very cool idea, man! Thanks!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## nunyazz

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/15516-official-wallpapers-thread/page__hl__official__fromsearch__1


----------



## nunyazz




----------



## nunyazz




----------



## monky_1

Wallpapers(;


----------



## monky_1

Wallpapers 2


----------



## esoomenona

Note: If you're making your own wallpapers and putting things at the top or bottom, but still want the whole image to show up and not be covered by the nav bar or notification bar, move anything at the top down 50 pixels (for the notification bar) and anything at the bottom up 96 pixels (for the nav bar).


----------



## illadelph

Very nice fellas keep them coming!


----------



## centerfinger

here is a few






























Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cubsfan187

Here's a couple of the ones I use.


----------



## redsox 98

look out for black ice!!


----------



## Stardate Tab 10.1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## youngpettyboi

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## illadelph

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jr313

Love this wallpaper
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## kook

I love this idea....great thread.


----------



## Brian

I bounce around wallpapers from here, but right now I am using...


----------



## waltpartlo

Brian said:


> I bounce around wallpapers from here, but right now I am using...


Awesome link, thanks.

Here are a few that I take no credit for. I have been editing some of my usual backgrounds to go with the Un-Blacked theme.


----------



## MFD00M

youngpettyboi said:


> View attachment 17902
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


this wall is sick, anyone know how I'd go about inverting the colors? black backround white lettering.


----------



## waltpartlo

MFD00M said:


> this wall is sick, anyone know how I'd go about inverting the colors? black backround white lettering.


If you are on ICS, you can edit it in the gallery.

Here, I got a chance to do something useful on this site.


----------



## illadelph

Those are pretty sick.. Black backgrounds really do get better battery huh

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## illadelph

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## zwade01

Was using this one in its colored state, but had to convert it to b&w after switching to un-black.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Xerrus

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## djsturm

AOKP M3


----------



## shanimal92

Hayley


----------



## Burncycle

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## MFD00M

waltpartlo said:


> If you are on ICS, you can edit it in the gallery.
> 
> Here, I got a chance to do something useful on this site.


Thanks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mattnphuron

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## boldfilter

View attachment 18226

View attachment 18227

View attachment 18228

View attachment 18230

View attachment 18231

View attachment 18232


----------



## peanut_butter

My Baby















New Wall








Old Wall








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## area52

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## wiseguychacon

I want to share too. Hope you guys like em.

Sent from my SUPER NEXUS


----------



## Azilla

Cropped a bit, for some reason one of my favorite photos I have taken


----------



## Munk

My current one














Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## boldfilter

View attachment 18272

View attachment 18273

View attachment 18274

View attachment 18275


----------



## boldfilter

View attachment 18280

View attachment 18281

View attachment 18282

View attachment 18284

View attachment 18286


----------



## Joel S

Thrown off of a structure of moderate height.


----------



## tcanderson2

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## kman79

youngpettyboi said:


> View attachment 17902
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Any chance you can recreate this wallpaper with the text in ICS Blue and black background? I suck at photoshop. Would very much appreciate it


----------



## wellsey1126

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mikefrostlpn

courtesy of JaiThemes


----------



## thatguy188




----------



## waltpartlo

kman79 said:


> Any chance you can recreate this wallpaper with the text in ICS Blue and black background? I suck at photoshop. Would very much appreciate it


I can't right now. I don't have Photoshop on my PC. I have been doing all of my picture editing in the gallery app. It works good for B&W, but changing colors is a little more difficult.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## KsKnightmare

Here's the three I alternate between

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## cloud36426

I have kanged enough I shall now share mine.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## fizznubby

found this one on wallbase.cc


----------



## wiseguychacon

All from backgrounds box HD

Sent from my SUPER NEXUS


----------



## wiseguychacon

Sent from my SUPER NEXUS


----------



## wiseguychacon

Sent from my SUPER NEXUS


----------



## zerocool79346

peanut_butter said:


> My Baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG]http://img.tapatalk.com/a6f9cdb7-6c4f-3f3f.jpg[/IMG
> New Wallhttp://img.tapatalk.com/a6f9cdb7-6c97-06e6.jpg[/IMG
> Old Wall[IMG]http://img.tapatalk.com/a6f9cdb7-6cc0-3f8e.jpg[/IMG
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]
> 
> Gorgeous Terminator man.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Turdbogls

Just a couple images i found and tweaked to make a little darker. IMO, they look great on this screen.


----------



## kman79

waltpartlo said:


> I can't right now. I don't have Photoshop on my PC. I have been doing all of my picture editing in the gallery app. It works good for B&W, but changing colors is a little more difficult.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I appreciate the reply. It would have been perfect


----------



## waltpartlo

kman79 said:


> I appreciate the reply. It would have been perfect


I have PS at work, I can try to work on it, but I can't make any promises.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jjfs85

kman79 said:


> Any chance you can recreate this wallpaper with the text in ICS Blue and black background? I suck at photoshop. Would very much appreciate it


here ya go!


----------



## waltpartlo

jjfs85 said:


> here ya go:
> http://i.imgur.com/wg9YE.jpg


Nicely done sir.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## NoHolidaysForAHooker

It is unlocked, it is vanilla. It. Is. Nexus. dadadadaaaaa da


----------



## vick1377

nice wall papers . Now how do I get them on to my phone's wall papers apk again . I can just copy to a folder and set them as a wall paper. Indeed great wall papers guys


----------



## kman79

jjfs85 said:


> here ya go!


Thanks man, I really appreciate it.


----------



## masterchung7

just felt like posting and will keep an eye on this thread.

Sent from my Droid X using RootzWiki


----------



## rabbert.klein




----------



## TheJ0hnman

Here's my recent favorite in a couple sizes:


----------



## paul247

!


----------



## cloud36426

I like this thread. Keep em coming. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Rodeojones

Here's one I'm using. Found it somewhere in these forums, I just changed it from green to ICS blue.


----------



## Barf

Turdbogls said:


> Just a couple images i found and tweaked to make a little darker. IMO, they look great on this screen.


I though those two were one wallpaper lol. Anyway you can make them one? Look cool together IMO.


----------



## fakiesk8r333

Took this the other day, really digging it lol. Winder what t looks like inverted lol brb

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## gsxraddict

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jjfs85

Protip: Use a QR-code generator plugin for your browser that'll easily allow you to transfer wallpapers to your phone!

For Chrome, I recommend QR-Code Tag Extension.
1. You just right-click a fancy-lookin' wallpaper and click "Create QR-code for this..."
2. Scan it with your phone.
3. When your browser opens, just long-press the image and choose set as wallpaper.


----------



## KinGDaViD63

great idea bro, i wish that was at the beginning of the thread... lol


----------



## hacku

Great wallpapers!

This should be stickied...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattseg

This is what I'm using as of today; http://simpledesktops.com/browse/desktops/2011/may/26/martini-rossi-livery/

Simple design of the Martini & Rossi livery (from various race cars)... appeals to the car nut, and austere design fan in me.


----------



## boldfilter

View attachment 19501

View attachment 19502

View attachment 19503

View attachment 19504


----------



## boldfilter

boldfilter said:


> uploadfromtaptalk1330748309434.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uploadfromtaptalk1330748326659.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uploadfromtaptalk1330748370287.jpg



View attachment 19507
View attachment 19508
View attachment 19509


----------



## xenevo

Enjoy!


----------



## boldfilter

View attachment 19650

View attachment 19651

View attachment 19652


----------



## malac0da

wellsey1126 said:


> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Can you tell me where you got the picture of the girl standing by turntables? I want to find it larger for my desktop.


----------



## spectredroid

I use this most of the time. Found the bulb image somewhere and tweaked the coloring myself.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sefirosu

Great thread!


----------



## PB&J

jjfs85 said:


> Protip: Use a QR-code generator plugin for your browser that'll easily allow you to transfer wallpapers to your phone!
> 
> For Chrome, I recommend QR-Code Tag Extension.
> 1. You just right-click a fancy-lookin' wallpaper and click "Create QR-code for this..."
> 2. Scan it with your phone.
> 3. When your browser opens, just long-press the image and choose set as wallpaper.


This is a real good idea.
Thanks man!


----------



## ScottPilgram

does anyone know or have the wallpaper that comes with the newest version 1.0 of liquid, it's a pic that looks like its underwater and the sun is coming down from above. I love but can't find it.


----------



## spectredroid

This one is just good stuff.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## waltpartlo

ScottPilgram said:


> does anyone know or have the wallpaper that comes with the newest version 1.0 of liquid, it's a pic that looks like its underwater and the sun is coming down from above. I love but can't find it.


Why not just pull it from liquid?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## wiseguychacon

Typed by my thumb keyboard.


----------



## wiseguychacon

Typed by my thumb keyboard.


----------



## waltpartlo

ScottPilgram said:


> does anyone know or have the wallpaper that comes with the newest version 1.0 of liquid, it's a pic that looks like its underwater and the sun is coming down from above. I love but can't find it.


This one?


----------



## Jaskil1975

Sent from my GALAXY NEXUS using Tapatalk


----------



## spectredroid

This is one of my favorites.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottPilgram

waltpartlo said:


> This one?


That's the one. I had already flashed back to AOKP and wasn't sure where I could find that so thank you

Sent from a galaxy far far away


----------



## waltpartlo

ScottPilgram said:


> That's the one. I had already flashed back to AOKP and wasn't sure where I could find that so thank you
> 
> Sent from a galaxy far far away


No problems. I hadn't tore apart an pics rom yet, so it was fun to do a little exploring.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DSTRIPEDAPE

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DSTRIPEDAPE

Currently using but I'm looking for the black/white version with colored tat of this one. I've been all over hunting it. Thanks in advance

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## madzozs

DSTRIPEDAPE said:


> Currently using but I'm looking for the black/white version with colored tat of this one. I've been all over hunting it. Thanks in advance
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nickey76

Is this what ya looking for?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk


----------



## DSTRIPEDAPE

Thanks hot chicks with tats make me happy

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## spectredroid

Rootzwiki blued out by me.









Alien inside blued out by me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## boldfilter

View attachment 20195

View attachment 20196

View attachment 20197

View attachment 20198


----------



## spectredroid

Know your roots blued out by me.









Different version of my light bulb, darker blue.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## spectredroid

Couple of new blued out by me walls. 
























Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## docfong

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## throwbot

I live off of fruit loops with marshmallows.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## WhataSpaz

My love

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ewok_bukkake

WhataSpaz said:


> My love
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


that is a beautiful picture; saved.


----------



## ewok_bukkake




----------



## YourAverageJD

This is such a great thread. Thank you all who have posted so far.

Sent from my Ultra Smooth Kanged up Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## NUNsLAUGHTER92

"You know, a long time ago being crazy meant something. Nowadays everybody's crazy."


----------



## spectredroid

Some cool ones. If you know about the first one, you rock. 12:45, restate my assumptions. 

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## spectredroid

Couple of blue android walls. Then one of my favorites just because:










What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## ewok_bukkake

Posted on DroidLife recently, wallpapers made by *Kovdev*
*




























*


----------



## Karnaj

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## zathus

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mike dee




----------



## cubsfan187

Mine for today.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-6


----------



## vladimirhtg

has anybody done or found a collection of walls for our phones? i spose it wouldnt be tough to find a collection of 720 walls but specifically android walls are a little different i guess in my mind

well. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1395999


----------



## Mustang302LX

mike dee said:


> View attachment 22543


That looks awesome on this phone! Thanks!!


----------



## nexgeezus

Sent from my Galaxy Nexu






s using RootzWiki


----------



## spectredroid

Some new blueys:

















What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## WhataSpaz

It's purty


----------



## spectredroid

This one is funny.









This one is cool. If you know why, you rock.









Sent from my tfp using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Trenton

Hope this comes out well, posting from my phone and chose tapatalk hosted. Idk

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Xerrus

Love this thread!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boldfilter

boldfilter said:


> uploadfromtaptalk1335729585683.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uploadfromtaptalk1335729600449.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uploadfromtaptalk1335729620896.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uploadfromtaptalk1335729651242.jpg



View attachment 23646
View attachment 23647
View attachment 23648
View attachment 23649


----------



## boldfilter

View attachment 23650

View attachment 23651

View attachment 23652

View attachment 23653


----------



## calripkenturner

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DrMacinyasha

Ayup.


----------



## Shiftyshadee

DrMacinyasha said:


> Ayup.


I'll see you Illusive Man ;-)








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## RAZNKANE

Gummyfried


----------



## spectredroid

Nuff said.









Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

Pic from Superbowl in Indy.









ICS wall. You can't have an ice cream sandwich if you don't eat your meat! How can you have an ice cream sandwich if you don't eat your meat?!

What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## reverepats

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spotmark

Here's a link to the page where you can download it, in many different sizes.

http://www.travelimg.org/mountains-nature-photography-lakes.html


----------



## spectredroid

Couple of blued out memes.

















Another that is just cool.









What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## NUNsLAUGHTER92

spectredroid said:


> View attachment 23768
> 
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


Good band.

"You know, a long time ago being crazy meant something. Nowadays everybody's crazy."


----------



## ohjeez99

my rugby team during half time of a match. I added a photo grain filter and a vignette filter from the stock editor before i made it my wallpaper though


----------



## spectredroid

NUNsLAUGHTER92 said:


> Good band.
> 
> "You know, a long time ago being crazy meant something. Nowadays everybody's crazy."


Nice. You are cool.


----------



## slider112

Spotmark said:


> Here's a link to the page where you can download it, in many different sizes.
> 
> http://www.travelimg...aphy-lakes.html


One of my favorites


----------



## docfong

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thesoldier

Here's a few I really like.




























Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectredroid

Here are a couple of sweet Justice League walls.

























What do you think you are doing Dave?


----------



## calripkenturner




----------



## boldfilter

View attachment 25272

View attachment 25273

View attachment 25274


----------



## dead-i




----------



## thedio

Sent from my SCH-i515 Toro


----------



## boldfilter

View attachment 25335

View attachment 25336

View attachment 25337


----------



## sergej931

Done with my lovely 8mm Fisheye Objective in Basel.


----------



## Shiftyshadee

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dave_k

Since sweet walls in here

Sent from my SCH-I500


----------



## WhataSpaz




----------



## The Nexus Project

Touchdownz

Sent from my i9250(GSM) Galaxy Nexus


----------



## The Nexus Project

For good measure

Sent from my i9250(GSM) Galaxy Nexus


----------



## js1n3m




----------



## js1n3m




----------



## MikereDD

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MikereDD

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MikereDD

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MikereDD

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ms0chez

My current favorite wallpaper:


----------



## Shiftyshadee

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ÜBER™

One I made

Some of my favorites. I have in other colors in my theme thread.
























Sent From My Toro+ via RED Tapatalk


----------



## MR H3LLMAN

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MozeR

I'm a pretty big trance guy, so I made these for myself. Inside this link you'll find various colors for both the GNex and the N7. Enjoy!

https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B0KJnPmNYK4GWEZ4R0lkakg0aXc










I made them so that the logo fits nicely within the primary home screen.


----------



## reissgrant

Tapatalkin'


----------



## Chocu1a

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## illadelph

This thread really took off, I'll have to post some of my recent pictures. I have some great ones i took while i was in L.A


----------



## TheSwaggeR

Credit goes to those who made these.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## qwiklildroider

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bdubs4200

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSwaggeR

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSwaggeR

Credit goes to those that made these.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSwaggeR

Credit goes to those that made these.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSwaggeR

Credit goes to those who made these.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## l0m31n

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Woody

This might seem odd but I can't find this anywhere. Has anyone seen this in red? I know it is a fairly simple wp, but what kind of Google search would pop it up.


----------



## TheSwaggeR

Woodrube said:


> This might seem odd but I can't find this anywhere. Has anyone seen this in red? I know it is a fairly simple wp, but what kind of Google search would pop it up.
> View attachment 31806


Do you have Photoshop or gimp? A simple hue change will turn it different colors.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Woody

I'll give it a whirl on Gimp. I'll have to download it and check it out. Thanks for the suggestion. I knew about the hue change but everytime I get one of those, you can tell. Like the black in the above won't be black, it'll be a deep, deep red instead.


----------



## boldfilter

View attachment 31823

View attachment 31825


----------



## boldfilter

View attachment 31826

View attachment 31827

View attachment 31828


----------



## brkshr

Woodrube said:


> I'll give it a whirl on Gimp. I'll have to download it and check it out. Thanks for the suggestion. I knew about the hue change but everytime I get one of those, you can tell. Like the black in the above won't be black, it'll be a deep, deep red instead.


You can try doing the hue change thing, then go to Google images & click on the camera in the search box. That will let you search for similar images. So you can find the real image.

I tried searching for you with the image you posted. Of course it mostly shows blue images. I figured I would give it a shot.


----------



## NinjaMic

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WhataSpaz

Love this:


----------



## vladimirhtg

just gotta make sure you get the cropping diamond right above the ferrari emblem...









Sent from my Etch A Sketch


----------



## TheSwaggeR

Woodrube said:


> I'll give it a whirl on Gimp. I'll have to download it and check it out. Thanks for the suggestion. I knew about the hue change but everytime I get one of those, you can tell. Like the black in the above won't be black, it'll be a deep, deep red instead.


Well if it does that then try color selection tools to highlight just the blue so that way hue change will only affect that part.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boldfilter

Edit edit edit edit edit


----------



## jpnestel

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wad3g

I've been making some wallpapers for all the great ROMs we have for our phones.

You can check them out on this thread:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/32235-custom-rom-inspired-wallpapers/


----------



## godmom

Here a few Really enjoy this site

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jerseyboy357

Tapped from my FF 02 Nexus.


----------



## boldfilter

boldfilter said:


> uploadfromtaptalk1347249894935.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uploadfromtaptalk1347249941544.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uploadfromtaptalk1347249955330.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uploadfromtaptalk1347249992229.jpg



View attachment 32035
View attachment 32036
View attachment 32037
View attachment 32038


----------



## akoolive

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ratboy3124

jerseyboy357 said:


> Tapped from my FF 02 Nexus.


Rocking this one for tonight's game! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Pathology

COLTSTRONG BABY!









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## midnight assassin

I use this one a lot.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jerseyboy357

ratboy3124 said:


> Rocking this one for tonight's game! Thanks for sharing!


I did too. Too bad it didnt do us any good lol

Tapped from my FF 02 Nexus.


----------



## ratboy3124

jerseyboy357 said:


> I did too. Too bad it didnt do us any good lol
> 
> Tapped from my FF 02 Nexus.


I know..... I was pretty excited that 1st quarter, but soon came the disappointment I have become so used to LOL!


----------



## TheSwaggeR

ratboy3124 said:


> I know..... I was pretty excited that 1st quarter, but soon came the disappointment I have become so used to LOL!


How did it feel when my Bucs slaughtered them in the 2003 Superbowl?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Droidx0351

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ratboy3124

TheSwaggeR said:


> How did it feel when my Bucs slaughtered them in the 2003 Superbowl?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


You just had to open that wound again! LOL


----------



## Spotmark




----------



## snowman110011

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Sandman007

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSwaggeR

ratboy3124 said:


> You just had to open that wound again! LOL


Haha. Come on. The Bucs have had a horrible NFL franchise record till Tony Dungy and Jon Gruden set them straight to win their first SB. Its kind of like the Boston Red Sox curse.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spotmark




----------



## Shanp

Spotmark said:


>


Nice

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Shanp

What I meant to say was nice out in the country that's the best. Tapatalk acting silly wouldn't let me edit my own post!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Spotmark

Shanp said:


> What I meant to say was nice out in the country that's the best. Tapatalk acting silly wouldn't let me edit my own post!!!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Thanks. I took it while out on a bike ride this past weekend. Just wait until fall, when all the leaves are changing.


----------



## Sandman007

Sent from my Sourcerized Gnex, poppin' Popcorn kernel


----------



## Sandman007

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## SPjetrovic

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus flying on Liquid Smooth RC2


----------



## Spotmark




----------



## Barf

Got a few paranoid android walls from drcmda (made by his talented sister) that my dad edited to say galaxy nexus, thought I'd share. Hope you enjoy them as much as I do!


----------



## Barf

Another


----------



## Barf

Another color from another mother (sorry idk how to post more than one in a single post due to upload limits on size). Got a red one too, and can make other colors if needed. Enjoy and thanks drcmda (paranoid android) for allowing me to post these!

Edit: these are only sized for one screen/non scrolling wallpapers


----------



## Sandman007

•_•


----------



## Sandman007

•_•


----------



## Sandman007

•_•


----------



## RJFrank33

Hey, it's Halloween, what can I say? It's a picture I took while visiting an old cemetery.

Sent from my S3 on Tapatalk.


----------



## RJFrank33

Sent from my S3 on Tapatalk.


----------



## onadroidxhigh

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## boldfilter




----------



## lostnuke

/sent from my galaxy nexus using tapacrap/


----------



## boldfilter

boldfilter said:


> uploadfromtaptalk1350099413663.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uploadfromtaptalk1350099433593.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uploadfromtaptalk1350099452579.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uploadfromtaptalk1350099482275.jpg



View attachment 33501
View attachment 33502
View attachment 33503
View attachment 33504
View attachment 33501


----------



## _base2

My favorite atm...










S•O•U•R•C•E•R•Y


----------



## Sandman007

These were NOT photoshopped


----------



## Sandman007




----------



## newtsevo

Took this with my nexus and photoshopped a lil


----------



## Xfanatic

I find Romanov era Russia interesting.

Allons-y


----------



## SPjetrovic

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

